# Have you tried Spotify or Pandora for your online music ?



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 21, 2013)

I listen to either Pandora or Spotify when I want online music, and they both have some great features that I enjoy. If you haven't tried them, the basic idea is that you can customize your own radio station. 

With Pandora, you choose a singer you like, say Kris Kristofferson, and they will play some of his songs, and mix it in with other similar songs and artists. You can modify the station by either liking, or disliking a song, but you can't choose which exact song it will play. You can add in other singers to a station, and you can also create new stations, so you can have as many different kinds of music stations as you like for different moods you are in.

Spotify is similar, except with Spotify, you can make a playlist, like you can with iTunes , and actually choose the songs you want to hear. You can also play your iTunes or Amazon playlists on Spotify.
However, unless you pay $10 a month for premium service, you can only do this on a computer, and not on an iPad or iPhone. 
This fall Apple will also be coming out with iTunes Radio, which will be a similar program, and will be free for anyone who is subscribed to iTunes Match.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm so old fashioned that I still just listen to regular radio...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 24, 2013)

I have the Pandora channel on my Roku player. I like it, but for some reason seldom turn on music. I don't do music or tv for simply background noise.  I like to be in the mood to really listen to the music.  However, when we are gone I always turn it on for the Gangstas.  They like Willie, Waylon and the boys.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I have the Pandora channel on my Roku player. I like it, but for some reason seldom turn on music. I don't do music or tv for simply background noise.  I like to be in the mood to really listen to the music.  However, when we are gone I always turn it on for the Gangstas.  They like Willie, Waylon and the boys.



I don't like radio or TV on just for a background noise, either,  although I DO like to turn on music sometimes when I am cleaning house, or just doing something like that and enjoy the music as I work. 
Generally, it will be something with a good beat, like Creedence Clearwater Revival, (or something similar), even fast Neil Diamond is great to motivate my dish washing ! 

Normally, I am into country music, Don Williams and Ed Bruce are great favorites , and put on the earphones and listen when I am online on a forum typing away.
I used to play music when I had a cow and milked her, but I don't usually leave the radio on for the dogs, although I have done that a few times, and I think they probably like it.

By the way, here is what the Ganstas are REALLY doing while you are gone, and they are listening to " Mamas, don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys" :

http://youtu.be/63q1luPb8iI


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2013)

Spotify was my husband's favorite..  he had it  setup to help time pass,  as he worked on spreadsheets for work projects.  And I think he shared music back and forth with others on the program.


----------

